# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  προβλημα με στροφες αυτοκινητου

## Βασω

Γεια σας!εκανα ενα σερβις σε μια φιλη μου λαδια φιλτρα μπουζι!opel astra 1.6  2003 cabrio bertone τωρα δεν ανεβαζει πανω απο 3500 στροφες αλλα στα χαμηλα κ στο ρελαντι δουλευει αψογα!της εχει αναψει το check μηχανης εδω κ μηνες κτης εκανε διακοπες χαμηλα!τι μπορει να ειναι?φταιω εγω?ξερει κανενας να μου πει?ευχαριστω!

----------


## Πατέντες

Πριν, ανέβαζε στροφές;
Εδώ και μήνες με αναμμένο check πάει;
Το check μπορεί να σημαίνει πάρα πολλά πράγματα.
Το αν φταις εσύ ή όχι, δεν μπορεί να το ξέρει κανείς, από το πληκτρολόγιο!!!

----------


## Βασω

Σημερα πριν το παρω πηγε 5000 αλλα ακουγε σφυριγμα η φιλη μου!κανα μηνα εναμιση το εχει το check!να πω οτι τα παλια μπουζι ηταν δυακιδα ενω μου δωσανε μονακιδα κ εβαλα!κατι διαβασα σε φορουμ για εγκεφαλο για κυλινδρο και κατι τιμες εγκεφαλικο επαθα!νοιωθω ασχημα τωρα!υ.γ ο γιος της βασως ειμαι!

----------


## nikosp

Δεν φταίνε τα μπουζί αλλά κάτι άλλο ίσως και πολύ σοβαρό

----------


## kesanis

Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί δεν το πάτε να δουν τι σφάλμα έχει βγάλει!
Ακόμη και κάποιο μικρό πρόβλημα να υπήρχε αρχικά δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις τι ζημιά μπορεί να προκαλέσει μετά από μήνες χρήσης με αυτό!
Τζάμπα θα είναι η διάγνωση. Δεν είναι ανάγκη να το πάτε σε αντιπροσωπία. 
Πολλά συνεργεία έχουν πλέον το μηχάνημα για διάγνωση και ακόμη και με κάτι τέτοιο http://www.ebay.com/itm/401057043068 μαζί με αυτό https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...L8utsgHD2rCwDQ μπορείς και ο ίδιος να κάνεις διάγνωση του σφάλματος.

Όσο περισσότερο το αμελειτε, τόσο άσχημα μπορεί και να εξελιχθεί. Ειδικά αν φοράει και τουρμπίνα μπορεί να γίνουν πολυ άσχημα πράγματα.

_Sent from my Galaxy Tab Pro_

----------


## Βασω

Kesanis θα το παω αυριο κιολας εγω!σημερα το απογευμα εγινε αυτο κ ειπα να στειλω μηπως μου φυγει το αγχος καθολου!παντως σας ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον!κ ας ελπισω να εχω καλα αποτελεσματα!

----------


## Βασω

Καλησπερα!!!ηρθε ο ξαδερφος μου σημερα κ τελικα ειχε ξεκουμπωσει μια φισα που ξεκιναγε απο την μηχανη κοντα στους πολλαπλασιαστες κ κατεληγε κατω παλι στη μηχανη!την κουμπωσε κ μια χαρα!ανακουφιστηκα!σας ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες σας!

----------


## kesanis

Δηλαδή το check engine έσβησε τώρα? Περίεργα πράγματα!
Για μήνες πήγαινε το αμάξι με ξεκουμπωμενη την συγκεκριμένη φίσα και μετά το σέρβις άρχισε να μην ανεβάζει? Ή τωρα ξεκουμπωσε η φισα? 
Πιο πριν δηλαδή ήταν ΟΚ? Και γιατί τότε άναβε το λαμπάκι?
Κάτι δεν μου κολλάει. 
Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα να το πάει/πας για διάγνωση το αμάξι. Ακόμη και να έσβησε το check, το σφάλμα υπάρχει μέσα. Μην βγαλετε πολο μπαταριας και πηγαίνετε το για διάγνωση. 

_Sent from my Galaxy Tab Pro_

----------


## Βασω

Οχι το check δεν εσβησε!η φισα εμενα μου ξεκουμπωσε σιγουρα!την κουμπωσα κ οι στροφες κανονικα!οσο για το check θα παει να το δει συντομα!της λενε πολλοι οτι ειναι απο τη βενζινη κ εχει επαναπαυθει!αλλα της ειπα οτι μπορει να σημαινει 1002 κ ετσι θα το παει!

----------


## kostasv

Μάλλον αυτή η φύσα κούμπωνε στον αισθητήρα γκαζιού βγάλτε το πολο της μπαταρίας για κανα λεπτό και αν το check παραμένει σε διαγνωστικό σύντομα!

----------

